# New Seadek for the Gman



## Dadvocate (Jun 26, 2011)

Very nice.


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Looks great! I've always wanted a Gladesmen.....lol


----------



## Bissell (Feb 27, 2010)

Man that came out looking good! You left edit I got a chance to get back and see it


----------



## JBMitziSkiff (Nov 2, 2012)

My final templates were approved today! I cannot wait to get mine installed. Yours turned out great!!


----------



## blondmonkey777 (Oct 18, 2012)

jeeze that thing must haul with a 25 on it


----------



## AfterHours2 (Aug 2, 2010)

Yeah it runs pretty good. Its nice to have it when you need it especially when the weather turns and your 5 miles from the ramp. Also, the extra power allows me to run a cupped 4 blade and not suffer a lot of speed loss. 28-30 loaded with the 4 blade, 32-34 with the 3 blade but it gets a little hairy  Thx for the comments guys, Im stoked about how it came out...


----------



## cal1320 (Jun 6, 2007)

Wow. That looks fantastic. I really need to make time and start using mine again.


----------



## steele61487 (Mar 7, 2017)

I now own this boat and the seadek is still i. Great shape


----------



## trekker (Sep 19, 2015)

Awesome decision.


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

Sweet!


----------

